# Quality of Plastisol Transfers



## gclarkson (Nov 12, 2009)

I am new to the t-shirt business and have discovered plastisol heat transfers. I would like some input from pro's about the quality of the transfers as compared to traditional screen printing.

Are there specific pros and cons that should be considered before purchasing equipment?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Here you go http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t17250.html


----------



## gclarkson (Nov 12, 2009)

Is it safe to assume that the information in that post is still good, as it was published in 2007?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

gclarkson said:


> Is it safe to assume that the information in that post is still good, as it was published in 2007?


Well, if quality was good back in 2007, you think it may have gotten worse?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

gclarkson said:


> I am new to the t-shirt business and have discovered plastisol heat transfers. I would like some input from pro's about the quality of the transfers as compared to traditional screen printing.
> 
> Are there specific pros and cons that should be considered before purchasing equipment?


What equipment are you considering purchasing?

Most people don't print plastisol transfers themselves, they outsource it to a company that is already setup to do printing.

I wasn't sure if you were already aware of that or not, so I just thought I'd throw it out there. Plastisol transfers aren't something you print on your desktop printer.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-crossover-diary-heat-press-newbie/t13204.html


----------



## pinks (Feb 6, 2010)

Plastisol transfers are a great way to go if you can't afford the silk screening equipment. 

Order a couple of samples from distributors and test them out and decide which one you like the best.

Shelby


----------



## gclarkson (Nov 12, 2009)

no, I don't think it has gotten worse. The natural cycle is for manufacturers to find better ways to do things, so I thought it may have gotten better.


----------



## gclarkson (Nov 12, 2009)

Rodney,

I did know that I wouldn't be printing them myself. I just recently went to an ISS show and was introduced to various companies like Versatranz and Transfer express. I didn't have a lot of time to focus on one thing, so I didn't get to get a thorough overview of the process from the manufacturers.

Thanks for the additional info.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

gclarkson said:


> Rodney,
> 
> I did know that I wouldn't be printing them myself. I just recently went to an ISS show and was introduced to various companies like Versatranz and Transfer express. I didn't have a lot of time to focus on one thing, so I didn't get to get a thorough overview of the process from the manufacturers.
> 
> Thanks for the additional info.


Both those are great vendors to go through. 

With a heat press and a good plastisol transfer vendor, there's a lot you can do


----------



## GAW (Jan 11, 2010)

Congrats let's see some pictures


----------



## nyx567 (Apr 22, 2006)

how long do plastisol transfers last. I have a few that are more than a year old.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

nyx567 said:


> how long do plastisol transfers last. I have a few that are more than a year old.


I've heard anywhere from 5 years to forever.


----------



## tshirtnewb (Oct 1, 2008)

splathead said:


> I've heard anywhere from 5 years to forever.


thats assuming it is done the right way i assume?


----------



## bircanboss (Nov 25, 2009)

Been printing plastisol transfers for 15 years in Cyprus. Some of the Gypsies are still wearing t-shirt that I printed 15 years ago. The t-shirts are shredded and falling apart but the print still looks good!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

bircanboss said:


> Been printing plastisol transfers for 15 years in Cyprus. Some of the Gypsies are still wearing t-shirt that I printed 15 years ago. The t-shirts are shredded and falling apart but the print still looks good!


What was the oldest transfer you pressed and did it go on the garment ok?


----------



## bircanboss (Nov 25, 2009)

splathead said:


> What was the oldest transfer you pressed and did it go on the garment ok?


I like to vacuum seal my transfers if I'm not going to be using them for awhile. I've had problems with transfers over 1 year old that are not sealed. But it's most likely because I use regular bond paper to print on. I would have to say the oldest transfer I've pressed was one that I did 15 years ago, and no It was a total disaster, no ink release, the paper just stuck to the t-shirt. I've thrown out many transfers over the years but after sealing them they seem to last a lot longer.


----------



## DexManRay (Nov 23, 2007)

The first transfers we started doing were plastisol and I couldn't have been more happy with the durrability! we used to have all of our screen printing out-sourced for our primary business, then I found this forum and the rest is history..... bought the press, ordered some trasnfers(plastisol) and away we went. I am literaly looking a two shirts right now... a traditional screen print and a plastisol transfer I did my self (First-Edition.com made the transfer for me...) anyway they are the same age within 1 month of each other and the screen print is cracked and look rough, the transfer still looks GREAT! not as heavy a feel either! I'm no screen printer so i am sure it could have been done better but none the less they lost my business, and we now do a lot of business with the local schools and sporting leagues... all plastisol! 

Now with that being said, I have tried a couple of differant suppliers and they are NOT all the same!!! First-Edition has been, by far, the best quality and best service...


----------



## jamerican352005 (Nov 1, 2008)

White is the only ink that doesn't hold up too well. We have transfers in the back that we printed and they are 12 years old with multiple ink colors (no white) My daughter wanted me to make her a shirt using one of the prints we had instock. I laughed and told her that the print on her shirt is older than she is  Looks just as good as the day we printed it back in 1998  That is a very rewarding feeling for a small business owner....your product is still great 12 years later.


----------

